# Trying to develop my Post mantra



## robertwsimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

what do you guys think of this?




Chris Jones by robertwsimpson, on Flickr




It's probably very obvious who my inspirations are, and I'm not done tweaking my own style, but how do you guys like it?  I'm open to helpful comments!


----------



## PASM (Jan 20, 2011)

The PP effects? Don't like it.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

ok thanks very much for your helpful comment.


----------



## CT1200 (Jan 20, 2011)

For me it is too soft. I do like the color tones though.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

It was quite a long process in post... Not sure I want to get into it until I hone it to be exactly what I want.


ct1200, what do you mean by soft?  Do you mean I smoothed the skin too much?


----------



## Drake (Jan 20, 2011)

Way over the top IMO, especially the negative clarity.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

clarity was at 100, but thanks for your feedback.  I realize that some people like this look and some don't.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

I would over sharpen it as opposed to blurring it. I see where your going though.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

he looks like a zombie in your edit.  I need to turn editing off.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

please remove your post.  Thanks.




here is a less over the top edit... 



Jim Baroni by robertwsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

Actually, I don't like my second edit.  Darn this, this is difficult.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Your photos were "OK" to edit when I did my edit.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

yes, I know.  Thanks for respecting my wishes anyway.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 20, 2011)

they look like over the top hdr's almost.  Explain how you edited?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

Lightroom and photoshop...  If you google "dave hill effect" you can find stuff that gets you close... Like I said, I'm not going to divulge details until I get my images closer to how I want them.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't care for the look at all, almost looks like plastic.

I like Dave Hill's work, if tha'ts what you're going for - this isn't it, or even close.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> I don't care for the look at all, almost looks like plastic.
> 
> I like Dave Hill's work, if tha'ts what you're going for - this isn't it, or even close.



thanks for your unhelpful comment.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 20, 2011)

Ouch... My eyes... 

I don't see any similarities to Dave Hill. His subject are generally in sharp focus. These look like you added a lot of PP Blur. The second image is tonally flat, lots of beige. 

No need to divulge any secrets behind your PP... I don't think anyone's interested at this point.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 20, 2011)

No offense, but you're kind of an ass. Grow a pair, not everyone is going to like your work - get used to it.

:thumbdown:


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

Why do I even bother with this site anymore?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> No offense, but you're kind of an ass. Grow a pair, not everyone is going to like your work - get used to it.
> 
> :thumbdown:



your comment was not helpful.  Just dropping in an saying you didn't like my photo doesn't do me any good at all.  I know not everyone is going to like what I posted.  I'm not even sure I do yet.  I don't care whether or not you like it, I asked for helpful comments.

instead of telling me to grow a pair, why don't you read a little, think a little, and then comment, rather than just dropping by to spout inane comments that don't do anyone a bit of good.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 20, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> No offense, but you're kind of an ass. Grow a pair, not everyone is going to like your work - get used to it.
> 
> :thumbdown:



Real talk. ^^^

Robert, your post processing simply isn't good. As a matter of fact it's bad. If you would like a helpful comment, I'd rethink your vision in what your looking to achieve. What qualifies as a "helpful" comment to you? What do you want to hear? I could lie to you, and tell you I like it... Is that what a helpful comment is? 

It's overdone, and plastic looking, and compositionally too busy with the current background. If you want something to change, start with re-shooting the photos. 

I'm really struggling to see past the passive aggressive BS... Maybe that's why the images don't appear as sharp?


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 20, 2011)

If you're not willing to give any info, neither am I. You act like it's some secret patent you're working on.

Get over yourself.

I have no 'helpful coments' to give because there is no helping these photos... it's not working, period. You can't polish a turd, was that more helpful?



robertwsimpson said:


> your comment was not helpful. Just dropping in an saying you didn't like my photo doesn't do me any good at all. I know not everyone is going to like what I posted. I'm not even sure I do yet. I don't care whether or not you like it, I asked for helpful comments.
> 
> instead of telling me to grow a pair, why don't you read a little, think a little, and then comment, rather than just dropping by to spout inane comments that don't do anyone a bit of good.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

real talk: 

perhaps inadvertantly, you actually were a bit helpful.  Here are the helpful bits:
compositionally busy

here are the not helpful bits:
everything else.


Honestly, you people care more about being quippy on the internet than photography.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 20, 2011)

Pot meet kettle...


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> If you're not willing to give any info, neither am I. You act like it's some secret patent you're working on.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> ...



The most helpful thing that you could do is to not comment.  That way, you don't have to waste all your best cliches on someone who doesn't care what you think.  I had a look at your blog, and honestly, I would be hesitant to take advice from someone with your "portfolio" even if you had something useful to say.  Bye now.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Pot meet kettle...



seriously, say something useful or just stop talking...


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll take that as a compliment coming from you.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

anyway, anyone else have anything useful to say about my original photo?


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, **not trying to thread-jack". I tried some Dave Hill edits awhile back. This is what I took away with my researching. They are generally over-sharpened, overly dodged and burned, and slightly desaturated.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 20, 2011)

robertwsimpson said:


> *what do you guys think of this?*
> It's probably very obvious who my inspirations are, and I'm not done tweaking my own style,* but how do you guys like it?* I'm open to helpful comments!


 


PASM said:


> The PP effects? *Don't like it*.


 


robertwsimpson said:


> ok thanks very much for your helpful comment.


   Why the sarcasm?


----------



## PASM (Jan 20, 2011)

robertwsimpson said:


> what do you guys think of this?



I just thought it was a thumbs up or down strawpoll. :er: It's obvious what's to like/dislike about this image, IMO.


----------



## cynw_pt9871 (Jan 21, 2011)

almost looks like plastic


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not trying to make my photos look like Dave Hill's... I like his look, and I wanted something similar, but also different.  I like the plastic look.  I know not everyone else will...

I wasn't trying to make a photo that looked "exactly like what this person looks like in real life."  I was going for something different.  

Again, I get that not everyone is going to like it.  Telling me that you don't doesn't do me any good unless you tell me why...


----------



## Frequency (Jan 21, 2011)

robertwsimpson said:


> Why do I even bother with this site anymore?



Dear Robert,

You are a very good photographer from my knowledge so far; and you have your own convictions, i know that  (blue sky  ) and respect that. This image of yours have some anomaly, at the very first look i felt that way; Light Artisan's comment about a "Plastic look" has some truth in it, some thing like a wax coat i felt. But why can't you take that in a constructive way, i really wonder. Even if you get some "unhelpful comment" is that proper to call it so? From that point to this point how many hot exchanges had occurred and what was the outcome? nothing

I quoted the above statement of yours because in all the forums such things happen, definitely happen; so no question of leaving a site over such trivial matters , please 

So let us forget everything and back to our experimentations and works. Please continue with your good work and show them here

Regards


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 21, 2011)

robertwsimpson said:


> what do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I don't really care for this, and while I do like Dave Hill's work, and even have some similar stuff myself, I think this style is just really a blend of cartoon and reality. 

I can kind of, sort of, see the altered reality you were going for, but instead, it looks like an edit from an incompetent editor. There is nothing sharp about the photo at all. Remember, that just because something is less blurred than something else, doesn't mean it's sharp.

One point I do like, is the mans arm, on the right, with the muscles. I like the accentuation of the bicep, and would be kind of comicbookish, if done properly to the entire photo.

You should learn to be a bit nicer though, it helps when recieving constructive criticism, and maybe share your goal of this photo so we can help you get there.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 21, 2011)

robertwsimpson said:


> Lightroom and photoshop...  If you google "dave hill effect" you can find stuff that gets you close... Like I said, I'm not going to divulge details until I get my images closer to how I want them.



Rotsa Ruck...

I'm sure people will continue to guess and be shot down until you decree we peons are entitled to a glimpse inside your genius mind.


----------

